# Dang Flys!!



## Heat (Apr 10, 2005)

Waiter, what's this fly doing in my soup?
Um, looks to me to be backstroke, sir... 

Waiter, there's a fly in my soup!
Don't worry sir, the spider on the breadroll will get 'em. 


Waiter, there's a fly in my soup!
No sir, that's a cockroach, the fly is on your steak. 


Waiter, there's a fly in my soup!
Keep it down sir, or they'll all be wanting one.


Waiter, there's a fly in my soup!
Its OK, Sir, there's no extra charge! 


Waiter, there's a fly in my soup!
Force of habit, sir. Our chef used to be a tailor. 

Waiter, there's a fly in my soup!
Couldn't be, sir. The cook used them all in the raisin bread. 

Waiter, there is a fly in my soup!
I know, but unfortunately we are out of turtle. 

Waiter, there is a fly in my soup!
Sorry sir, maybe I've forgotten it when I removed the other three. 

Waiter, there's a fly in my soup!
Surely not, sir. It must be one of those vitamin bees you hear so much about. 

Waiter, there's a fly swimming in my soup!
Then we've served you too much soup, the fly should be wading. 

Waiter, there's a dead fly in my soup!
Yes sir, it's the hot water that kills them. 

Waiter, there's a dead fly in my soup!
What do you expect for $1 - a live one?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks for that, Heat!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 10, 2005)

Whenever a little bug would fly into our food, our dad would say, "That's ok, he didn't eat much!"

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi (Apr 10, 2005)

Waiter, there's a fly in my soup!
 Couldn't be, sir. The cook used them all in the raisin bread.

*My fav.*


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 11, 2005)

Heat you made my day, that is really


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 12, 2005)

> Waiter, there's a fly in my soup!
> Surely not, sir. It must be one of those vitamin bees you hear so much about.


 Where did you find these?! Thats hilarious!   Thanks for the post!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 12, 2005)

REALLY enjoyed these... made my day!! (although it's only 7:12 a.m. here, I have been up since 4... NEEDED these! Thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## Heat (Apr 12, 2005)

*Thanks Guys*

Thanks Norgeskog, glad i could make ya laugh! , Sush heres the website, and im glad you liked it too. And, Charlotte, im like you i need a good laugh in the AM too. Actually, I need to laugh more often!! And this thread helps, thanks! And i think one of those gators have the hots for you Sushi 
http://www.workjoke.com/projoke85.htm


----------

